# 240G with 3D background



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

so i found a tru vu 240g and stand that was pretty cheap. i have always wanted to have huge tank and a diy
3d background.....so it finally fell into my lap....demensions are 8'x2'x2' and dirty.

i have sealed the bottom, was drilled for closed loop, painted 2 tone buff and brown for the background and 
started the diy 3d tonight. tomorrow i am mixing the motor and sealer along with the paint.......
it starts with these pics so far.....keep ya guys posted.......
dennis





































should be done next week....wish me luck.....22 p's mixed pirayas and reds and caribas


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

I am envious :nod:


----------



## NexExAfar (Aug 4, 2009)

Thats crazy. Good luck man. Like Rhomzilla said, I'm Envious.


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

im anxious to see this build completed! should look sweet


----------



## serrasalmuss (Jul 31, 2009)

how and what did u use to make the backing...


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

I'll be lurking around this thread for sure. The tank looks great, iv'e always wanted a 240g or 300g. Once I see how this turns out I may get the balls to try a DIY 3d background on my new 220g that's just been sitting in the garage.

Looks great so far man


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

thanks all, i am going to mix the motar and acrylic sealer tonight along with the paint
i will list all componants so you can do it yourselfs as well, so far its been a slice
of cake...the burning the styrofoam was fun

ill keep ya guys posted....dennis

btw...the materials were a pain in the ass to find....had to go to a specialty store
for the sealer and motar


----------



## jacks (Aug 6, 2007)

thats gonna be truly mental

what are you going to put in it and what type of plants if any


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

anubius for sure and something else low light, any one have any suggestions?


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

any updates?


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

philbert said:


> any updates?


adding second coat tonight....add some pics tonight too


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

second coat, im ready to spot paint details and different colors into the motar.
this step was easy and quick.....i was wondering if it was hard to do, but nope 
not at all.

this project is fairly simple to do guys, so itt keep you posted on progress
and snap pics of the supplies i used....enjoy friends
dennis






















the best is yet to come.....i cant wait


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

color added tonight......will let dry for a day and then.....tank time....


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2009)

Looking good!







Cant wait to see the final product


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

Looks Awesome......get that fukker done, I can't wait to see it!


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

minor setback.....had to cut the center piece in half and reseal.....going into the tank tomorrow, if all goes well
Dennis


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Looking nice!!! *ssClown, you should consider selling some of your work. I'd like one of those for my future tank..


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

wait till you see what i have in store next one.....wuhaaaaa


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

so it didnt fit upstairs..............im so frigging bummed out.........FVCK
sorry mods


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

So what are you going to do now? the basement perhaps?


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

kick a kid out and take back a second living room....


----------

